# Traditional bowhunters of ggeorgia - central zone shoot



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 11, 2009)

The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia will have it's Central Zone Shoot in Culleden, GA on Saturday, February 21, 2009.

This is the first 3-D event of the year.

Some will come out on Friday Afternoon, and some will stay through Sundy morning.

There wili be a 3-D shoot, and fun shoots consisting of an abbreviated NAA American Round, Aerial shooting, and possibly a coon shoot on Friday or Saturday night.

Camping is welcome but there are no hookups.

The address of the shoot is:

2002 City of Refuge Road
Culleden, GA

Mapquest or GPS will get you there.

This shoot is open to anyone. Traditional equipment only. You do not have to be a TBG member to attend.

Don't have a traditional bow, come out anyway. We will have something for you to shoot. Great way to try it out. Wheelie bow shooters are welcomed..just leave your training wheels at home.

If you are just starting out with traditional archery, this is a great place to be. Don't feel like an outsider. Once you pick up a traditional bow...you are one of us. Never tried traditional archery...no time better to try it out.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 11, 2009)

Hatchet Dan says target range is already set up !!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 14, 2009)

Can't wait....


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 14, 2009)

I hope to be there!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 15, 2009)

I hope to see you there


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> I hope to see you there



WOOHOO! So many folks I know going this year.

Gotta get extra batteries for the camera!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 15, 2009)

R U gonna let Mr T-Bug tag along?

Beginning to wonder if he is for real.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> R U gonna let Mr T-Bug tag along?
> 
> Beginning to wonder if he is for real.



Of course he's gonna be there. You'll see that he exists. He'll be your shadow for the day while TJ and I hunt your new pupil's arrows.


----------



## fountain (Feb 15, 2009)

ready here!!!!!!  got some major practicing to do before then though


----------



## SOS (Feb 15, 2009)

Hate to miss it, but will see you at the State Shoot!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2009)

fountain said:


> ready here!!!!!!  got some major practicing to do before then though




No need to practice. You ain't gonna get to shoot much. We're on arrow retrieval duty.


----------



## fishbait (Feb 15, 2009)

turtlebug said:


> Of course he's gonna be there. You'll see that he exists. He'll be your shadow for the day while TJ and I hunt your new pupil's arrows.



Don't worry about my arrows . I don't miss that bad.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2009)

fishbait said:


> Don't worry about my arrows . I don't miss that bad.


----------



## fountain (Feb 15, 2009)

why am i stuck with u?????????????????  just casue i was nice to you last year and didnt want you to go home minus $50 and 4 arrows from the brand new dozen you bought dont mean i gotta hunt arrows full time now!!!!!!!!!
naw, i'm just messin with you, you know i have mad arrow hunting skills.  just hope we have better luck thatn we did in the yard.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2009)

fountain said:


> why am i stuck with u?????????????????  just casue i was nice to you last year and didnt want you to go home minus $50 and 4 arrows from the brand new dozen you bought dont mean i gotta hunt arrows full time now!!!!!!!!!
> naw, i'm just messin with you, you know i have mad arrow hunting skills.  just hope we have better luck thatn we did in the yard.



I only bought 1/2 a dozen.  

The bird hid that one good didn't he?


----------



## fountain (Feb 15, 2009)

u right, it was the birds fault.  he took it home with him to make him laugh when he has a bad day.  he can look and remember the fool that thought he could hit him.

well, first i gotta get this allergy mess gone!  after friday night, i have been feeling pretty rough from allergy problems.  dont know if it was the night air, pollen or the changes in the weather/temps., but i have really felt crappy all weekend with a bad sore throat and hurting head and stuff like that.  2 more tylenol meds and


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2009)

fountain said:


> u right, it was the birds fault.  he took it home with him to make him laugh when he has a bad day.  he can look and remember the fool that thought he could hit him.
> 
> well, first i gotta get this allergy mess gone!  after friday night, i have been feeling pretty rough from allergy problems.  dont know if it was the night air, pollen or the changes in the weather/temps., but i have really felt crappy all weekend with a bad sore throat and hurting head and stuff like that.  2 more tylenol meds and



Or could it possibly be from terrorizing the neighborhood on a golf cart with a cold one in the damp night air?    

Suck it up like a big boy and be there.


----------



## fishbait (Feb 15, 2009)

Heck his got be there, who's gone drive dad? I need me a shooting partner.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 16, 2009)

back to the top


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 16, 2009)

He'd better be there...he said he would help me with the Aerial Launcher.  

That thang wares me out.  Time to let some of these young bucks handle the work for us  "ole farts".

BRANG  FLU FLU's


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 16, 2009)

What are the dates for the TBG State Shoot?
Ken


----------



## fountain (Feb 16, 2009)

oooo i'm there--sick or not.  went to the doc and came back with 4 bottles of pills--something should work for me.  i took the tylenol sinus all day today with 2.5 hr intervals until i went to the doc.  hopefully it will go ahead and knock it out quick.

bug--i didnt have any terrorizing golf cart rides friday night, i let the neighbors rest this weekend.   but we did grill again down the road with the folks you and fishbait met


----------



## fishbait (Feb 16, 2009)

choctawlb said:


> What are the dates for the TBG State Shoot?
> Ken



Ken it's the weekend after WAR2 in march.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 17, 2009)

My son and I are planning on attending. We've been shooting for a couple of weeks now. Should be fun.......hopefully we don't loose too many arrows!


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 17, 2009)

STATE SHOOT - CULLEDON, GA  - March 14-15

FOUNTAIN - Temps below freezing - rainey and nasty - perfect for your condition

2Wheelfoster - Looking forward to meeting you and your son.  We love NEWBIES.


----------



## fountain (Feb 17, 2009)

rain?????????????  i hope not.  i am planning for the cold, i will have to find an armguard somewhere--cause i will probably look like a little wormy eskimo.  

cold, rainy weather--just what the doctor ordered


----------



## fountain (Feb 17, 2009)

this is a " shoot when you get there" deal isnt it?  i guess the deadline is 12 noon for registration?


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 17, 2009)

Shoot whenever you want...register whenever you want.  

If you register too late to shoot, we will still take your money...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 17, 2009)

PAPALAPIN said:


> we will still take your money...



Or force you to spend it.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 17, 2009)

You been there...done that.


----------



## GeorgiaHunter (Feb 17, 2009)

I shure would like to come meet all yall. Work has had me on the road for the last month and a half and Mrs GH has a Honey-Do list 2 pages long plus something about needing to spend time. I'm thinking when I go to Lowe's Sat. Morning in Statesboro making a wrong turn at the Red Light and getting lost in Macon and haveing to stop in Culleden to get directions. I do not know if thats going to work yet but if I do not get to meet yall this time, my hearts with yall and maybe next time.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 19, 2009)

Better yet.

Tell her that you want to take her someplace special...but it is a surprise.

Drive her on to Culledon. When you get there look me up. I will have a 20# bow she can shoot.

Once you get there tell her that you did not really want to come here, but you sacrificed for her. 
__________________


----------



## Son (Feb 19, 2009)

*Traditional*

I remember when traditional archery was all we had...
Killed my first game, a rabbit with a longbow in 1951. Boy, nothing was safe after that...


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, I remember when all we had was a rock - no slings.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 20, 2009)

On the way

S ee y'all in Culloden


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 20, 2009)

What is the cost of the shoot?
Anyone going to be selling lunches or do we need to bring our own?
Dan


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 21, 2009)

Enjoyed the shoot today.  Great layout with some challenging shots.  I think somebody was trying to get us warmed up for turkey season!  We had to leave before the scores were tallied.  Does anyone know the results, or if they will be posted anywhere?


----------



## fountain (Feb 22, 2009)

we left at 3:30 and there were people still going and coming of the range.  i was too busy playing with everybody's else bows to look, but i dont think they had done any of the scoring then.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Feb 22, 2009)

Had a ball...weather was gorgeous

I got to meet cecil and his lovely bride.  Looks like we hooked another addict.

Thanks to fountain for helping me with the aerial launcher.  

With all the shooting at the flying targets, we only had two hits.  T-bugs first shot almost connected and I thought she hd hit it, but it was Jimmy Smith that scored.

Bug took a few pictures of the airials and I hope she will post them.

This was a precursor for the State Championship which will be held at the same location on March 13-15.  Don't think that those that showed up got to practice on the Championship course becaus the targets will be changed around.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 22, 2009)

Had a great time! Got to meet and shoot with Mr. and Mrs. TBug.......and yes he does exist! Looking forward to the state shoot.


----------



## fountain (Feb 22, 2009)

bring on the pics!  we had a great time and had plenty of practice for turkey season.  just a word of wisdom to those that go to the state shoot--turkey season is the following weekend, and they have a lot if turkey targets..hint, hint!


----------



## fountain (Feb 22, 2009)

for mens recurve hookedn21-chris- won with lester rhoden in second.
for mens longbow- greg womack first with me in second


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 23, 2009)

Will they post the youth scores. My son (Drew Foster) shot in the youth and had a BLAST! Thanks for a great time.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Feb 23, 2009)

RESULTS for each event-----
CUBS
Talon Patterson FIRST
Louis Hardin    Second

YOUTH
Drew Foster     First
Evan Hoch       Second
Nick Hardin     Third

WOMEN
Jeanene Marchessean   First
Lea Bode              Second

MEN'S PRIMATIVE
Larry Marchessean     First
Tim Flood Second
Dronnie Lesley Third

MEN'S RECURVE
Chris Spikes First
Lester Rhoden Second
Kim Adams Third

MEN's LONGBOW
Greg Womack First
T. J. Fountain Second
Chuck Sims Third


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

